# Removing Vinyl Print from a Polyester Jacket



## maryem

I need to remove a vinyl printed logo from this polyester jacket:
https://shop.ralawise.com/products/st800-cruise-softshell.aspx
Does anyone have any tips. I have some of this spray but haven't used it before. I don't want to ruin the jacket!
https://shop.ralawise.com/products/xp101-transfer-removal-spray.aspx?SearchTerm=remover

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dekzion

Have you tried putting it in the press for a few seconds and scratching it with your nail first?
I've had two that came straight off.


----------



## TYGERON

Try sparingly dampening the vinyl back from inside the jacket. Loosening the adhesive is what you want to do. Try not to get too much solvent on the top vinyl. Some vinyls may get sticky/gooey, some less so. Start with a small area. Dampen. Wait a few seconds, then gently stretch the jacket area and it should loosen. Pull it away. Go slowly and re-dampen as needed.


----------



## ChillaxTees

Dekzion said:


> Have you tried putting it in the press for a few seconds and scratching it with your nail first?
> I've had two that came straight off.




I wonder if you could use an adhesive plastic... like what the vinyl was originally on... reheat and try and pull off or lesson to use your fingers or pick at it... 

I have used a heat gun on vinyl but it was on cotton....not sure if I would even attempt it on Poly... If I could start a corner of the vinyl... I may use the heat gun to slowly loosen and pull of the vinyl


----------



## AE7HF

Get on Amazon and buy some Dichloromethane Chloride. A tiny bit on a q-tip goes along way. It will take the vinyl right off without damaging the garment. I use it all the time (I like to cause mistakes) be careful not to use it on top of your cutting matt. (it will take the printed ruler right off) learn from me. 
I just used it this morning to remove even Siser Metallic vinyl. works perfect.


----------



## Blue92

Methylene Chloride (Dichloromethane)
75-09-2
Hazard Summary-Created in April 1992; Revised in January 2000

Methylene chloride is predominantly used as a solvent. The acute (short-term) effects of methylene chloride inhalation in humans consist mainly of nervous system effects including decreased visual, auditory, and motor functions, but these effects are reversible once exposure ceases. The effects of chronic (long-term) exposure to methylene chloride suggest that the central nervous system (CNS) is a potential target in humans and animals. Human data are inconclusive regarding methylene chloride and cancer. Animal studies have shown increases in liver and lung cancer and benign mammary gland tumors following the inhalation of methylene chloride.


----------



## AE7HF

Well that explains my symptoms, well least that removes my vinyl mistakes.


----------



## maryem

Hi, when you say dampen, do you mean with water or solvent?


----------



## TYGERON

maryem said:


> Hi, when you say dampen, do you mean with water or solvent?


With solvent. And from the back if the jacket isn't too thick.

And I use a spot-cleaning gun which directs a high pressure stream.


----------

